Ask HN: Anyone in Venezuela with updates from the front? - artur_makly
======
mikece
Is internet access "up" in Venezuela at the moment? I would think Amateur
Radio would probably be the most reliable means of communication, and CW
(Morse code) at that since antenna and power requirements are the lowest.

